# :::::::::::plz help me camera :::::::::::::::::::



## ::cyborg:: (May 28, 2010)

hi guys,

i want to buy a nice camera 

10-12 megapixel
wide angle lens - fish eye
HD quality both in photo and video
Flash 
Good battery Life


my choice is only a sony camera well ihave shortlisted some models like

1) H20
2) T90
3) W290


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 28, 2010)

I too own a cybershot 
but Cybershot is good for just Point and shoot Photography, If you want to play with manual settings, forget Cybershot and look at other options. 

Panasonic Lumix FZ35 is one hell of a snapper, in ultra zoom category, a must try before moving to SLR's.Highly recommended by many reviewers
Here's the Product page *bit.ly/9zN37Y
and a review from Photography blog *bit.ly/dsCBfP



My friend had an older FZ28, I have used it for a brief period, I can vouch for it. 

No idea about Canon and Nikon models in that price range, better wait for other suggestions.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (May 28, 2010)

thanks but iam limited to sony no panasonic or others help me  someone


----------

